# Royal Hospitality Services/Sudwala Lodge



## pal (Jan 8, 2013)

What is going on with them?  I am trying to pay my levy fees...and I get no response either by email or fax?  I want to deposit my weeks so that I can use them. Anyone have the same problem?  I usually pay by credit card.  I am getting so irritated!


----------



## JEFF H (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm having the same problem.
Sent a email way back in Oct to pay and again in early Dec with no Response.
Sent again late Dec. I read on TUG that they were closed untill yesterday so maybe they have a backlog of emails to catch up on.
Sent again today to see if that gets a response.
Nicky was a Great manager and I never ever had any problems when she was running things.
Trade power has slipped over the years and It may be time to just cut my loses and give my Sudwala weeks up.


----------



## khalil (Jan 9, 2013)

I suggest you call them directly or if you like i can ask them to contact you.
PM me your phone number and unit number and week.


----------



## wgaldred (Jan 9, 2013)

I have just had a Sudwala invoice statement emailed to me from VRS.
The email was from propertyadmin@oaks.co.za


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 9, 2013)

wgaldred said:


> I have just had a Sudwala invoice statement emailed to me from VRS.
> The email was from propertyadmin@oaks.co.za



I was just logging in to post the same thing!  
They also sent a separate eNewsletter today.


----------



## pal (Jan 10, 2013)

*Update to my rant*

After 2 faxes and numerous emails, I did hear back from them and they deposited my weeks right away.  I need to note that they are closed for the xmas holiday, but there was nothing on their return email to indicate so.

I just think that we got such great treatment with Nicky, and now what.  Oh well. I am deposited and will be trading it soon. Thanks for listening and offering to help.


----------



## marjeans (Jan 24, 2013)

I am in the process of paying our 2014 levy for Sudwala.  I e-mailed Tajrish Pretorius at tajrishp@qv.co.za.  Checked the exchange rate and it is great right now...about 9.  Plan to fax the paperwork he sent tomorrow.  Hope the rest goes smoothly.

Marjean


----------

